# If Only Americans Had Sensible Gun Laws Like Other Nations!



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2022)

“Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”

Mexico murder rate in 20:
29 per 100,000

UK: 11.7 per 100,000

US:
7.9 per 100,000

It’s not a gun problem. 
It’s time to address the REAL elephants in the room, which includes fractured families, drugs, death penalty, faith, paroling, violence in entertainment, and mental health issues.









						Mexico’s Strict Gun Laws
					

Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow possession of certain lethal firearms



					www.mexperience.com
				












						Murder rate in Mexico 2021 | Statista
					

On average, 29 people were murdered every 100,000 inhabitants in Mexico in 2020, up from 26 homicide cases per 100,000 people the previous year.




					www.statista.com
				












						Homicide rate England and Wales 2022 | Statista
					

The homicide rate in England and Wales for 2021/22 was 11.9 homicides per million people.




					www.statista.com
				












						US records highest increase in nation's homicide rate in modern history, CDC says | CNN
					

The US has just recorded its highest-ever increase in rates of homicide in modern history, according to the CDC.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”
> 
> Mexico murder rate in 20:
> 29 per 100,000
> ...



Most murders in the UK are committed with a blunt object, not a gun....


In an astounding turn of events,  blunt objects are used more than rifles such as AR-15's in the USA...


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2022)

Liberals are not serious people on alot of things but on guns, the logic is so fucked as not to be believed.

Thankfully, despite the talking heads bamboozling liberals on 2A, it is the one thing these mental cases will never touch.

*@www.whosnotwinning.com*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 31, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”
> 
> Mexico murder rate in 20:
> 29 per 100,000
> ...


The bullshit "War on Drugs" is responsible for a big portion of those murders in the U.S.


----------



## KissMy (May 31, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”
> 
> Mexico murder rate in 20:
> 29 per 100,000
> ...


Total Fabrication

UK murder rate is only 1.2 not 11.7. Someone shifted a decimal point on you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Total Fabrication


All those articles the OP posted are bullshit?

Do you have something proving otherwise?


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Most murders in the UK are committed with a blunt object, not a gun....
> 
> 
> In an astounding turn of events,  blunt objects are used more than rifles such as AR-15's in the USA...



In places like the UK, Canada and Australia, it won't be too long before they are banning nails, knives and glass.
It's the culture...like progressives in America...these people LOVE to be governed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Total Fabrication



Ah yes, the classic Nazi retort of "Nyuhn uhn"


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2022)

Let's face it...those thinking banning guns/gun laws would stop mass shootings are certifiable.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 31, 2022)

I'm laughing....

For 13 years in these forums, I've watched 1,000's of USMB members have spectacular head explosions on 2A. For a few weeks after some event.
What ends up happening?

*DICK 




*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The bullshit "War on Drugs" is responsible for a big portion of those murders in the U.S.


And how’d the government doing grabbing drugs?


----------



## Resnic (May 31, 2022)

Gun laws are pointless when the actual real problem is people. Take away every gun in America and you're still left with all the nut balls, thugs and criminals that actually cause the violent problems. Taking away the guns does nothing because the source of our problems still remains.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Total Fabrication
> 
> UK murder rate is only 1.2 not 11.7. Someone shifted a decimal point on you.



Nope, you're lying.









						Per Capita Crime Statistics: Immigration and Crime in the UK - Defend Europa
					

The article looks at recent crime statistics from the United Kingdom and discusses that, if we look at the figures per capita, certain groups of people are more likely to commit crime.




					www.defendevropa.com
				




What you WANT to do is cherry pick and pretend that England is the UK, but it isn't.

The UK murder rate is:

*11.97 murders per million*


----------



## KissMy (May 31, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nope, you're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You retard, the poster stated 11.7 per 100k, not million. You assholes always LIE, LIE, LIE!!!


----------



## Blues Man (May 31, 2022)

If only the federal and state governments actually enforced the gun laws we have on the books we would have a murder rate that is at least 50% lower than it is


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Gun laws are pointless when the actual real problem is people. Take away every gun in America and you're still left with all the nut balls, thugs and criminals that actually cause the violent problems. Taking away the guns does nothing because the source of our problems still remains.



I read a study years ago that societies without guns often DO have less homicides because the criminal gangs rule unopposed.  Guns allow normal people to fight back, which causes criminals to become more violent - but the criminals pay a heavy toll and it keeps things like the Sinaloa Cartel from rising in America.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 31, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> And how’d the government doing grabbing drugs?


It was a complete disaster.

Prohibition created a black market which caused lots of violence, which lead to the bullshit NFA.

The War on Drugs creates the same problem.


----------



## Donald H (May 31, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Gun laws are pointless when the actual real problem is people. Take away every gun in America and you're still left with all the nut balls, thugs and criminals that actually cause the violent problems.


You're on the right track in that you hint of a culture of wars, death, and killing.


Resnic said:


> Taking away the guns does nothing because the source of our problems still remains.


Taking away the handguns and the military style of weapons will lessen the perceived need for weapons that are designed to kill people.

But first, the 'culture' of continuous wars, etc. must be addressed. Then the need for those kind of weapons will shrink back to normal.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 31, 2022)

If Only Americans Had Sensible Gun Laws Like Other Nations!​
Translation:

*If only America DIDNT have the Bill of Rights that gun grabbing libs hate so much!*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 31, 2022)

We should just have a 100% gun ban in all Democrat congressional districts and see how it works out.
What do you think would happen?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It was a complete disaster.
> 
> Prohibition created a black market which caused lots of violence, which lead to the bullshit NFA.
> 
> The War on Drugs creates the same problem.



So you're saying it worked precisely as it was designed to work!


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Total Fabrication
> 
> UK murder rate is only 1.2 not 11.7. Someone shifted a decimal point on you.


Weatherman2020 is a known liar and uses misinformation in almost all of his threads and posts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> You retard, the poster stated 11.7 per 100k, not million. You assholes always LIE, LIE, LIE!!!



Moron Nazi - the UK has a higher murder rate than the USA, how do you explain that?

And yes, it's per million.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 31, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So you're saying it worked precisely as it was designed to work!


Exactly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Weatherman2020 is a known liar and uses misinformation in almost all of his threads and posts.



He told the truth, yet you Nazis continue with your lies.


----------



## Stryder50 (May 31, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”
> 
> Mexico murder rate in 20:
> 29 per 100,000
> ...


Your "Statista.com" links require pay to see, or at least register with them.  Here's a couple that are more accessible.
U.K. Murder/Homicide Rate 1990-2022 | MacroTrends​Murder Rate by Country 2022 - worldpopulationreview.com​


----------



## Resnic (May 31, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I read a study years ago that societies without guns often DO have less homicides because the criminal gangs rule unopposed.  Guns allow normal people to fight back, which causes criminals to become more violent - but the criminals pay a heavy toll and it keeps things like the Sinaloa Cartel from rising in America.




My point was though getting rid of guns doesn't solve any problems because the criminals still remains.

Switzerland has gun ownership that rivals America but they have very low violent crime rates out of Europe. They have slightly stricter gun regulation but that isn't the difference. The difference is the people, they are more productive, they don't have a diverse society so everyone feels comfortable around others similar to them, they leave each other alone, they have high education rates, they take pride in their country and so on.

My best friend's husband is from Switzerland and met his parents once and they hated it here with all the riff raff and loud Mexicans and blacks they felt uncomfortable. They talked about never locking their door in 50 years and only once did someone steal from them, it was a couple kids down the street that took some beer and a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 31, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> We should just have a 100% gun ban in all Democrat congressional districts and see how it works out.
> What do you think would happen?


The gun lobby would file a suit in the Federal Court.  The gun lobby puts profits before people, and don't pretend they put dollars in the pocket books of POLS in the Republican Caucus' in Congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 31, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The gun lobby would file a suit in the Federal Court.  The gun lobby puts profits before people, and don't pretend they put dollars in the pocket books of POLS in the Republican Caucus' in Congress.



What "gun lobby?"

They rolled over and settled in a suit they couldn't lose.









						Remington Arms settles Sandy Hook lawsuit for $73 million
					

Nearly a decade after the tragedy at Sandy Hook Elementary School, a lawsuit between the families of victims and Remington Arms was settled. Remington Arms has been charged with having a role in th…




					uofsdmedia.com
				




Morons.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 31, 2022)

Resnic said:


> My point was though getting rid of guns doesn't solve any problems because the criminals still remains.
> 
> Switzerland has gun ownership that rivals America but they have very low violent crime rates out of Europe. They have slightly stricter gun regulation but that isn't the difference. The difference is the people, they are more productive, they don't have a diverse society so everyone feels comfortable around others similar to them, they leave each other alone, they have high education rates, they take pride in their country and so on.
> 
> My best friend's husband is from Switzerland and met his parents once and they hated it here with all the riff raff and loud Mexicans and blacks they felt uncomfortable. They talked about never locking their door in 50 years and only once did someone steal from them, it was a couple kids down the street that took some beer and a pack of cigarettes.


STATEMENT:  "My point was though getting rid of guns doesn't solve any problems because the criminals still remains."

RESPONSE:  How many criminals are criminals before they kill their first Human Being?  How do you define a criminal?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 31, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The gun lobby would file a suit in the Federal Court.  The gun lobby puts profits before people, and don't pretend they put dollars in the pocket books of POLS in the Republican Caucus' in Congress.


Most Democrat Voters are lower class people who commit a lot of violent crimes.
The Corrupt Democrat Party wants to protect their Criminal Voters from people who are able to defend themselves.
Criminals, Terrorist, Gangs, Spree shooters, Fascists, Marxists, Dictators, Tyrants, and Democrats all agree that it is much easier to harm unarmed defenseless people.


----------



## KissMy (May 31, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moron Nazi - the UK has a higher murder rate than the USA, how do you explain that?
> 
> And yes, it's per million.


The US murder rate was 7.8 per 100,000. In other words that = 78 per million in the US

The UK murder rate was 1.17 per 100,000. In other words that = 11.7 per million in the UK.

The US murder rate was 6.6666 times higher than the UK


----------



## hunarcy (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Total Fabrication
> 
> UK murder rate is only 1.2 not 11.7. Someone shifted a decimal point on you.


Not sure you're right.  In England and Wales,  "The homicide rate was 9.9 per million population, with the rate for males (14 per million population) more than twice that for females (6 per million population)."  That doesn't seem to include Scotland and Northern Ireland.  So, his number seems closer to the truth than yours.





__





						Homicide in England and Wales - Office for National Statistics
					

Analyses of information held within the Home Office Homicide Index, which contains detailed record-level information about each homicide recorded by police in England and Wales.



					www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> The US murder rate was 7.8 per 100,000. In other words that = 78 per million in the US
> 
> The UK murder rate was 1.17 per 100,000. In other words that = 11.7 per million in the UK.
> 
> The US murder rate was 6.6666 times higher than the UK


But what is the US murder rate without the Democrats?


----------



## jknowgood (May 31, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Gun laws are pointless when the actual real problem is people. Take away every gun in America and you're still left with all the nut balls, thugs and criminals that actually cause the violent problems. Taking away the guns does nothing because the source of our problems still remains.


Also the democrat party is pushing these loons, to go farther with their illness.


----------



## dblack (May 31, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nope, you're lying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is 1.19 per 100,000 - not 11.7

 It does look like the OP simply missed a decimal place.


----------



## jknowgood (May 31, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Weatherman2020 is a known liar and uses misinformation in almost all of his threads and posts.


The same misinformation that Biden has been saying that someone can't own a cannon?


----------



## Batcat (May 31, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> In places like the UK, Canada and Australia, it won't be too long before they are banning nails, knives and glass.
> It's the culture...like progressives in America...these people LOVE to be governed.


The U.K. already has stiff knife laws. 









						UK Knife Law Explained
					

Learn more about the complex issues around the carry and use of knives and other items for use in the outdoors in the U.K.




					originaloutdoors.co.uk


----------



## easyt65 (May 31, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”
> 
> Mexico murder rate in 20:
> 29 per 100,000
> ...


Mexico ranks 2nd behind the US in gun violence, as the article I posted several days appoints out.

It allowed Obama to run automatic weapons and grenades to its drug cartels.





Remember her? Just set the record for bloodiest Memorial Day weekend despite having some of the strictest gun laws in the nation...The failure whose city has the equivalent of a mass shooting every week / weekend?

Damn those Republicans _ conservatives...



Tell me why, again. Chuck Schumer just blocked legislation calling for schools to be made more secure to protect kids.....

Remind me why Drmocrats have blocked gun ban legislation or refused to allow it to come yo the floor for a vote, even when they knew they had the votes, for the last 20 years...

Remind me why Harry Reid voted against such legislation then refused to bring any up for a vote after Democrats made him their leader the year after he voted against it....

That's a lot of political theater and BS coming from the left over 20 years...


----------



## skye (May 31, 2022)

Batcat said:


> The U.K. already has stiff knife laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, forks will be next. 

Spoons after that?


----------



## Kosh (May 31, 2022)

skye said:


> Yes, forks will be next.
> 
> Spoons after that?


----------



## KissMy (May 31, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> The same misinformation that Biden has been saying that someone can't own a cannon?


Bullshit! Show us where we can buy a cannon.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 31, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Total Fabrication
> 
> UK murder rate is only 1.2 not 11.7. Someone shifted a decimal point on you.


I see 11.7




__





						Homicide in England and Wales - Office for National Statistics
					

Analyses of information held within the Home Office Homicide Index, which contains detailed record-level information about each homicide recorded by police in England and Wales.



					www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## KissMy (May 31, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> I see 11.7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link states 11.7 per million in the UK. That is 7 times lower than US murder rate. The Blacks in the UK murder 5 times higher rates than their whites, but the UK average is 1.17 per 100k

You gun nuts always obfuscate by sliding the decimal point.

Republicans lie & suck at math. That's why they don't understand how their deficits are so much higher or that democrats occasionally run budget surplus.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 31, 2022)

Democrats don't do anything well but decompose.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Bullshit! Show us where we can buy a cannon.


Prior to 1934 any citizen could own artillery.

Follow me to learn about current and historical events.


----------



## surada (Jun 1, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> In places like the UK, Canada and Australia, it won't be too long before they are banning nails, knives and glass.
> It's the culture...like progressives in America...these people LOVE to be governed.


England and Wales have 10 homicides per million.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 1, 2022)

skye said:


> Yes, forks will be next.
> 
> Spoons after that?


First they need to get rid of sporks. You could put an eye out with one of those.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 1, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Let's face it...those thinking banning guns/gun laws would stop mass shootings are certifiable.


Those that think someone wants to ban guns is certifiable.
A lie told for over 30 years, gullible morons believe it, of course.

Then they're stupid enough to buy something they are convinced will be banned.

Better horde all that Asbestos.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Bullshit! Show us where we can buy a cannon.











						Americans Can Still Buy Cannon | National Review
					

Cannon are legal under federal law and in most states. You may have to jump through a few hoops to get one, but get one you assuredly can.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Bullshit! Show us where we can buy a cannon.


Blindly follow and you remain stupid. Yes, even you can buy a cannon. Biden lies all the time and you believe him.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 1, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> First they need to get rid of sporks. You could put an eye out with one of those.


It's sad to see you have an issue with sporks being dangerous for you.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Bullshit! Show us where we can buy a cannon.











						Actually, Mr. President, You CAN Own a Cannon
					

President Joe Biden has said on numerous occasions that a private individual couldn’t own a cannon at the time of the American Revolution. Is he correct?




					www.ammoland.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Those that think someone wants to ban guns is certifiable.
> A lie told for over 30 years, gullible morons believe it, of course.
> 
> Then they're stupid enough to buy something they are convinced will be banned.
> ...



So, are you saying you Nazis are in league with gun manufacturers? You keeps trying to take guns from the law abiding because you want to increase sales?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, are you saying you Nazis are in league with gun manufacturers? You keeps trying to take guns from the law abiding because you want to increase sales?


No, idiot.
All it takes is the NRA CLAIMING "They're a comin' fer my guns" and the retards will go out and buy the guns they swear will be banned.

Just like your dumbass did, "You keeps trying to take guns from the law abiding".

Where did that come from?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 1, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Actually, Mr. President, You CAN Own a Cannon
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden has said on numerous occasions that a private individual couldn’t own a cannon at the time of the American Revolution. Is he correct?
> ...


The rate of fire on those things is like one round every 2 minutes & accuracy is awful. Would have a hard time mass killing students with those.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No, idiot.
> All it takes is the NRA CLAIMING "They're a comin' fer my guns" and the retards will go out and buy the guns they swear will be banned.



It's not the NRA saying they want to confiscate the most popular rifle in America, that's you Nazis.









						35 Senate Democrats introduce AR-15 gun ban, cite ‘domestic terrorism’
					

Thirty-five Senate Democrats have introduced legislation to ban “assault weapons” including popular AR-15-style semi-automatic rifles, citing concern about “domestic terrorism&#82…




					nypost.com
				






Smokin' OP said:


> Just like your dumbass did, "You keeps trying to take guns from the law abiding".



I only say that because you Nazis keep trying to take guns from the law abiding. I get it, armed victims are a danger to the criminals you support.









						Beto O’Rourke Vows to Pursue Gun Confiscation: ‘Hell Yes, We’re Going to Take Your AR-15’
					

Beto O'Rourke vowed to confiscate legally owned rifles during the third Democratic primary debate on Thursday evening.Citing the recent mass shootings in El Paso, Texas and Dayton, Ohio, the former Democratic congressman said the federal government must seize certain semi-automatic rifles to...




					news.yahoo.com
				






Smokin' OP said:


> Where did that come from?



So are you Nazis secretly invested in Remington?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> The rate of fire on those things is like one round every 2 minutes & accuracy is awful. Would have a hard time mass killing students with those.



The kill radius of a Howitzer shell, the most common and popular cannon of the Revolutionary War, is 42 feet. That means one round kills everyone in a classroom.









						Cannon in the American Revolution
					

Garrison Cannon at the Battle of Charleston, June 28, 1776 Revolutionary war period cannon used by all armies was the standard smooth-bore muzzle-loading weapon that had not changed its design in t…




					www.revolutionarywarjournal.com
				




You are astoundingly ignorant and abjectly stupid.

Which explains why you're a Nazi.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The kill radius of a Howitzer shell, the most common and popular cannon of the Revolutionary War, is 42 feet. That means one round kills everyone in a classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You idiot, a Howitzer & their live exploding shells are not readily available for suicidal idiots having a bad day.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> You idiot, a Howitzer & their live exploding shells are not readily available for suicidal idiots having a bad day.



Retard, you just tried to lie away the lethality of cannons.

You're flailing because you hold an illegitimate position. AND because you're mentally retarded.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retard, you just tried to lie away the lethality of cannons.
> 
> You're flailing because you hold an illegitimate position. AND because you're mentally retarded.


Missouri generally prohibits the knowing possession, manufacture, transportation, repair or sale of a bullet or projectile that explodes or detonates on impact due to an independent explosive charge after being shot from a firearm.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Missouri generally prohibits the knowing possession, manufacture, transportation, repair or sale of a bullet or projectile that explodes or detonates on impact due to an independent explosive charge after being shot from a firearm.




That's nice.

Quid Pro lied - you tried to cover, then you got really stupid - now you're just a fucking retard wildly flinging shit.

Yes, anyone could own a cannon when the second was passed. Bought and Paid For Biden was stupid even before he was senile.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That's nice.
> 
> Quid Pro lied - you tried to cover, then you got really stupid - now you're just a fucking retard wildly flinging shit.
> 
> Yes, anyone could own a cannon when the second was passed. Bought and Paid For Biden was stupid even before he was senile.


The US Air Force Pamphlet (1976) states: “International law has condemned … exploding bullets because of types of injuries and inevitability of death.”

The Hague Convention of 1899, *Declaration III* prohibits the use of expanding bullets in international warfare.

"Contrary to the public-radio account, exploding bullets are categorically prohibited for the general public. The ATF is pretty clear about this, because the question has come up before: All bullets contain explosives — that’s how bullets work — but bullets that contain an explosive charge in addition to the one that propels an ordinary bullet are not considered ammunition at all for ATF purposes: They are categorized as _explosives_, meaning that to manufacture them, to sell them, or — here’s the relevant part for the phony public-radio report — to purchase them requires a license."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> The US Air Force Pamphlet (1976) states: “International law has condemned … exploding bullets because of types of injuries and inevitability of death.”


More irrelevance in a desperate attempt to distract from the lies of Quid Pro and your jaw-dropping retardation



KissMy said:


> The Hague Convention of 1899, *Declaration III* prohibits the use of expanding bullets in international warfare.
> 
> "Contrary to the public-radio account, exploding bullets are categorically prohibited for the general public. The ATF is pretty clear about this, because the question has come up before: All bullets contain explosives — that’s how bullets work — but bullets that contain an explosive charge in addition to the one that propels an ordinary bullet are not considered ammunition at all for ATF purposes: They are categorized as _explosives_, meaning that to manufacture them, to sell them, or — here’s the relevant part for the phony public-radio report — to purchase them requires a license."



*Red herring__a fallacy of relevance*

The Red herring fallacy is a type of error that is used as a way of diverting people’s attention from the original topic under discussion. For this purpose, an unrelated question is introduced in the conversation. This fallacy grants an argument that may be correct but does not address the subject being discussed. It is mostly an effort to change the subject.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 1, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So, are you saying you Nazis are in league with gun manufacturers? You keeps trying to take guns from the law abiding because you want to increase sales?


Nazis?   Your peeps.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 1, 2022)

*The 2021 Florida Statutes*



*Title XLVI*
CRIMES*Chapter 790*
WEAPONS AND FIREARMS*View Entire Chapter*
790.31 Armor-piercing or exploding ammunition or dragon’s breath shotgun shells, bolo shells, or flechette shells prohibited.—
(1) As used in this section, the term:
(a) “Armor-piercing bullet” means any bullet which has a steel inner core or core of equivalent hardness and a truncated cone and which is designed for use in a handgun as an armor-piercing or metal-piercing bullet.
(b) “Exploding bullet” means any bullet that can be fired from any firearm, if such bullet is designed or altered so as to detonate or forcibly break up through the use of an explosive or deflagrant contained wholly or partially within or attached to such bullet.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 1, 2022)

KissMy said:


> *The 2021 Florida Statutes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More red herring fallacy from the drooling simp.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 1, 2022)

bodecea said:


> It's sad to see you have an issue with sporks being dangerous for you.


Stay under your bridge you fat fucking troll. Sad to see you can’t understand humor or sarcasm.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 2, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's not the NRA saying they want to confiscate the most popular rifle in America, that's you Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, RETARD?

All it takes is the NRA CLAIMING "They're a comin' fer my guns".

"They're" is everyone but "we".




Uncensored2008 said:


> I only say that because you Nazis keep trying to take guns from the law abiding. I get it, armed victims are a danger to the criminals you support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O'Rourke didn't claim ALL guns.
Just the training wheel, beginner, for people who can't shoot real guns, weapons.

You're party has been claiming that for over 30 years, when is going to happen?
After.................your party reduces the deficit or balances a budget?


Uncensored2008 said:


> So are you Nazis secretly invested in Remington?


And take advantage of retards gullibility?

I "invested" about 45 years ago in a 12 gauge 870 pump, field master.

No, one is trying to take that.

A cop wanted to buy it about 20 years ago, closest it's ever came to be "taken".


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All those articles the OP posted are bullshit?
> 
> Do you have something proving otherwise?


Overall the UK homicide rate is considerably lower than that of the US.

If however we could finally deal with our drung/gang related homicides we'd be on par with most of Europe in Homicide rates.

That would require securing our borders, particularly the southern border and going after the gangs like the terrorist organizations they are.

Any attempt to do so however will immediately be billed as Racist, and "The New White Nationalist Holocaust".

Therefore their answer is to instead disarm the law abiding with ever more restrictive gun laws leaving only the police (which they also hate) and the criminals with guns.

What could possibly go wrong with that equation?









						Countries by murder rate – ranked - The Facts Institute
					

A global ranking of countries by murder rate, measured by intentional homicides per 100,000 people, using the latest data available from the United Nations.




					www.factsinstitute.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

skookerasbil said:


> Let's face it...those thinking banning guns/gun laws would stop mass shootings are certifiable.


Even if that somehow worked all you'd accomplish is to have those hell bent on committing such acts to change tactics to use such things as Machete's, explosives, and incendiaries all of which you can make at home with common every day products.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

KissMy said:


> The rate of fire on those things is like one round every 2 minutes & accuracy is awful. Would have a hard time mass killing students with those.


Not with canister shot.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Overall the UK homicide rate is considerably lower than that of the US.
> 
> If however we could finally deal with our drung/gang related homicides we'd be on par with most of Europe in Homicide rates.
> 
> ...


Well at least you know your ideas are incredibly racist. That's something...


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Well at least you know your ideas are incredibly racist. That's something...


Right on cue just as predicted.

Explain exactly how that is racist?


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Right on cue just as predicted.
> 
> Explain exactly how that is racist?


You're the one who admitted your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist, what do you need me to explain to you, short bus?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> You're the one who admitted your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist, what do you need me to explain to you, short bus?


Again, explain exactly how they are racist.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Again, explain exactly how they are racist.


You already admitted your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist why would I need to explain to you why? Apparently you already know.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> You already admitted your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist why would I need to explain to you why? Apparently you already know.


So as usual we have a democrat declaring something as racist who can't begin to explain why.

In other breaking news it's, Thursday.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> So as usual we have a democrat declaring something as racist who can't begin to explain why.
> 
> In other breaking news it's, Thursday.


😂

More like you're a fucking clown who already admitted his ideas would be seen as incredibly racist.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> 😂
> 
> More like you're a fucking clown who already admitted his ideas would be seen as incredibly racist.


And yet you can't demonstrate that any of them actually are.  You're as predictable as a broken clock.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> And yet you can't demonstrate that any of them actually are.  You're as predictable as a broken clock.


I had no intention of explaining to you what you already know, I was merely laughing at your own admission that your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist.  😂


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> I had no intention of explaining to you what you already know, I was merely laughing at your own admission that your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist.  😂


Because you can't which of course we already knew.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Because you can't which of course we already knew.


That's the beauty of your admission you clown, I don't need to.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> That's the beauty of your admission you clown, I don't need to.


The clown would be yourself and your inability to show how anything I stated IS racist.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The clown would be yourself and your inability to show how anything I stated IS racist.


😂

You simple fuck, the argument that your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist isn't mine, it's yours, therefore the onus to prove it is on you, not me. Learn how debate works you fucking moron. 😂


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> 😂
> 
> You simple fuck, the argument that your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist isn't mine, it's yours, therefore the onus to prove it is on you, not me. Learn how debate works you fucking moron. 😂


Again demonstrating your imagined intellectual prowess.

By all means, keep up the good work.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Again demonstrating your imagined intellectual prowess.
> 
> By all means, keep up the good work.View attachment 652977


Nothing imagined about me schooling you on how debate works, that actually happened.  😁


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Nothing imagined about me schooling you on how debate works, that actually happened.  😁


You made the statement proving my prediction true but of course you can't show how it's racist.



Curried Goats said:


> Well at least you know your ideas are incredibly racist. That's something...



You are an intellectual midget in a land of giants.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> You made the statement proving my prediction true but of course you can't show how it's racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I need to show how you're a racist when i didn't come here to argue that you were?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 2, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WTF, RETARD?
> 
> All it takes is the NRA CLAIMING "They're a comin' fer my guns".
> 
> "They're" is everyone but "we".



Stupid fuck, as cited - it's democrats saying they are coming for guns.

Put down the crack pipe and try to follow along.



Smokin' OP said:


> O'Rourke didn't claim ALL guns.
> Just the training wheel, beginner, for people who can't shoot real guns, weapons.
> 
> You're party has been claiming that for over 30 years, when is going to happen?
> ...



Lie all you like. You Nazis are constantly trying to disarm the peasants.

An armed people are impossible to rule....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Well at least you know your ideas are incredibly racist. That's something...



The IQ on this thread just declined 30%..

Oh, hi Goat Curious....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> I had no intention of explaining to you what you already know, I was merely laughing at your own admission that your ideas would be seen as incredibly racist.  😂



Since you have no idea what would support your lie - you just know that shrieking "racist" is your superpower....


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Since you have no idea what would support your lie - you just know that shrieking "racist" is your superpower....


Support what lie? Big Bend Texas admitted himself that his ideas would be seen as incredibly racist. I'm agreeing with him you fucking moron. 😂


Big Bend Texas said:


> If however we could finally deal with our drung/gang related homicides we'd be on par with most of Europe in Homicide rates.
> 
> That would require securing our borders, particularly the southern border and going after the gangs like the terrorist organizations they are.
> 
> *Any attempt to do so however will immediately be billed as Racist, and "The New White Nationalist Holocaust".*


----------



## Jets (Jun 2, 2022)

Good luck getting people to agree on what defines “sensible“.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Stay under your bridge you fat fucking troll. Sad to see you can’t understand humor or sarcasm.


Watch out for those dangerous sporks!   They can be KILLERS!    (you are the one bringing sporks up, btw)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”
> 
> Mexico murder rate in 20:
> 29 per 100,000
> ...


Commies need to be the only ones armed, it's how they roll


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Support what lie? Big Bend Texas admitted himself that his ideas would be seen as incredibly racist. I'm agreeing with him you fucking moron. 😂



I get that you're rather stupid, and highly dishonest, but that isn't at all what he said.

He noted that YOU Nazis would make the claim and fail to back it up.

You can't back it up. The racists on this board are ALWAYS leftists, and usually black.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I get that you're rather stupid, and highly dishonest, but that isn't at all what he said.
> 
> He noted that YOU Nazis would make the claim and fail to back it up.
> 
> You can't back it up. The racists on this board are ALWAYS leftists, and usually black.


First of all, no one feels the need to prove anything to you. What a ridiculous request to ask someone to prove to you that you aren't a racist. 😄  Do you morons know how stupid that request sounds? It's like me asking you to prove to me that I'm an asshole just because you call me one. That's your opinion, why the fuck would I care about your lowly opinion? Feel free to blacks here are the real racists. Good for you. 😂  Stop begging me to not think you're a racist though because that's incredibly sad.

Secondly, I can quote it again for you if you like, he admits his ideas would be seen as racist.

Thirdly, claims aren't shit. You can claim blacks are the real racists all you like, like I said, who gives a shit? What matters is how you are perceived by society. And that's what Big Tex was admitting there in a moment of self awareness, that society would see his ideas as racist. It doesn't really matter if you admit you're a racist or not, if society believes you are, and treats you as if you are then that's good enough for me.  😁


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 2, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> First of all, no one feels the need to prove anything to you.



Then why did you reply?



Curried Goats said:


> What a ridiculous request to ask someone to prove to you that you aren't a racist. 😄




I've noted before that as dishonest as you are, you're still piss poor at this.



Curried Goats said:


> Do you morons know how stupid that request sounds? It's like me asking you to prove to me that I'm an asshole just because you call me one. That's your opinion, why the fuck would I care about your lowly opinion? Feel free to blacks here are the real racists. Good for you. 😂  Stop begging me to not think you're a racist though because that's incredibly sad.
> 
> Secondly, I can quote it again for you if you like, he admits his ideas would be seen as racist.
> 
> Thirdly, claims aren't shit. You can claim blacks are the real racists all you like, like I said, who gives a shit? What matters is how you are perceived by society. And that's what Big Tex was admitting there in a moment of self awareness, that society would see his ideas as racist. It doesn't really matter if you admit you're a racist or not, if society believes you are, and treats you as if you are then that's good enough for me.  😁



Squirm and lie.

You still can't show anything racist from him.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 2, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Then why did you reply?
> 
> 
> I've noted before that as dishonest as you are, you're still piss poor at this.
> ...


*You still can't prove to me that I'm a racist!  



*


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2022)

Sensible gun control law:

*"The government cannot infringe up on the right to keep and bear arms."*

Anything else is bat shit crazy.


----------



## hunarcy (Jun 2, 2022)

hunarcy said:


> Not sure you're right.  In England and Wales,  "The homicide rate was 9.9 per million population, with the rate for males (14 per million population) more than twice that for females (6 per million population)."  That doesn't seem to include Scotland and Northern Ireland.  So, his number seems closer to the truth than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can disagree, kissmy and firefly.  But, I cited the source and you present nothing but your disagreement.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> STATEMENT:  "My point was though getting rid of guns doesn't solve any problems because the criminals still remains."
> 
> RESPONSE:  How many criminals are criminals before they kill their first Human Being?  How do you define a criminal?


Thought crimes, yes! Anyone refuses to turn in their weapons is a domestic terrorist


----------



## whitehall (Jun 2, 2022)

I guess Barry Hussein thought the Mexican murder rate wasn't high enough so he sent a couple of thousand illegal firearms to drug cartels. I wonder how many innocent Mexican lives Operation Fast/Furious cost.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 2, 2022)

Flash said:


> Sensible gun control law:
> 
> *"The government cannot infringe up on the right to keep and bear arms."*
> 
> Anything else is bat shit crazy.


Dems are fed up, today they vowed to ignore the Constitution, ignore the SCOTUS and rulings and if they dare stand in the way of gun control they vowed to pack the court with Dems.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 2, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Mexico’s gun laws are similar to those in countries like the United Kingdom that do not allow citizens’ possession of certain lethal firearms.”
> 
> Mexico murder rate in 20:
> 29 per 100,000
> ...



Your UK numbers are WRONG asshat.  The UK number is 1.17 per 100,000, you've used the "per million" number.

Mexico isn't a first world country.  When you have to hold yourself above a Third World nation overrun with criminals, it's doesn't say much for the USA


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 2, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> Dems are fed up, today they vowed to ignore the Constitution, ignore the SCOTUS and rulings and if they dare stand in the way of gun control they vowed to pack the court with Dems.


^^^ what a Dem insurrection looks like. Threatened by Dems in congress.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 2, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Watch out for those dangerous sporks!   They can be KILLERS!    (you are the one bringing sporks up, btw)


You fucking  illiterate asshole. I was responding to a post thinking that England may ban knives and forks due to an increase in murders with utensils like that. You’re just too stupid to understand humor or sarcasm. Now STFU you fat, ignorant, racist troll.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Stupid fuck, as cited - it's democrats saying they are coming for guns.


The NRA has been claiming that for 30 years.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Put down the crack pipe and try to follow along.


You need to put down the orange kool-aide.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Lie all you like. You Nazis are constantly trying to disarm the peasants.


NRA talking points.
You communists are always trying to arm crazy people.


Uncensored2008 said:


> An armed people are impossible to rule....


Sure, you think your AR-15 is a match fora hand grenade, grenade launcher and tanks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> *You still can't prove to me that I'm a racist!
> 
> *



I don't need to prove anything to you.

You've proven to the entire board that you're a racist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> The NRA has been claiming that for 30 years.



Nope.

But democrat politicians have been trying to ban and confiscate guns from the law abiding for my entire life.



Smokin' OP said:


> You need to put down the orange kool-aide.
> 
> NRA talking points.
> You communists are always trying to arm crazy people.
> ...



That's why there was no resistance in Iraq or Afghanistan.

The other side is you Nazis always imagine that the military will back your dictatorship - not a sure bet at all.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I don't need to prove anything to you.
> 
> You've proven to the entire board that you're a racist.


Which means what? A bunch of randos on the internet think I'm racist? Oh well. The reason accusations of racism bother you clowns so much is because in the real world they stick. 😁


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jun 3, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All those articles the OP posted are bullshit?
> 
> Do you have something proving otherwise?



The UK murder rate given in the OP is per million, not per 100,000.  The OP lied like normal 





__





						Homicide in England and Wales - Office for National Statistics
					

Analyses of information held within the Home Office Homicide Index, which contains detailed record-level information about each homicide recorded by police in England and Wales.



					www.ons.gov.uk
				




The homicide rate was 11.7 per million population,


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Which means what? A bunch of randos on the internet think I'm racist? Oh well. The reason accusations of racism bother you clowns so much is because in the real world they stick. 😁



It means what it means.

You hate white people and rail about replacing them with illegal aliens. You are what you are, and you are a racist.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It means what it means.
> 
> You hate white people and rail about replacing them with illegal aliens. You are what you are, and you are a racist.


I hate racist white people and I enjoy laughing at them as the cry and complain about people choosing to mix racially.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

democrats have one demand of America;


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> I hate racist white people and I enjoy laughing at them as the cry and complain about people choosing to mix racially.


You all white people. You are a Nazi - your Reich preaches that Der Juden, the whites, are inferior and born "racist" therefore you are justified in you hate.
And, and I've not seen anyone "cry and complain about people choosing to mix ", it's not 1960.

What people want is secure borders. Stop the invasion and occupation by foreign powers. The one legitimate job of the federal (feral) government is to defend the nation from invasion. Instead Joe wants to defend Ukraine.


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You all white people. You are a Nazi - your Reich preaches that Der Juden, the whites, are inferior and born "racist" therefore you are justified in you hate.


Why would I believe any "race" is inferior to any other when I know race is nothing but a social construct? It's the people who don't understand that simple fact that are prone to racism. 


Uncensored2008 said:


> And, and I've not seen anyone "cry and complain about people choosing to mix ", it's not 1960.


Then why are the complaints about being replaced? It's interracial mixing that's fueling demographic change, not illegal immigration. White people are choosing to mix with minorities. That's why white births are declining and mixed race children the largest growing demographic. 


Uncensored2008 said:


> What people want is secure borders. Stop the invasion and occupation by foreign powers. The one legitimate job of the federal (feral) government is to defend the nation from invasion. Instead Joe wants to defend Ukraine.


If you want to stop immigration then as the most influential super power in the region we should stop the policies that lead to destabilization, corruption and poverty in the South American and Caribbean countries these immigrants are coming from.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nope.
> 
> But democrat politicians have been trying to ban and confiscate guns from the law abiding for my entire life.


Sure, they have.
How many have they "confiscated" so far?


Uncensored2008 said:


> That's why there was no resistance in Iraq or Afghanistan.


Really?
So, those wars should have been over in 2 weeks.
Instead, it took 20 years?


Uncensored2008 said:


> The other side is you Nazis always imagine that the military will back your dictatorship - not a sure bet at all.


That's what they're there for to stop insurrectionist communist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Why would I believe any "race" is inferior to any other



Stupidity



Curried Goats said:


> when I know race is nothing but a social construct?



Do you believe any social constructs are inferior to others?  Europeans build sky scrapers and London Bridge. American Indians never figured out the wheel. 



Curried Goats said:


> It's the people who don't understand that simple fact that are prone to racism.



Then why are you racist?



Curried Goats said:


> Then why are the complaints about being replaced?



Wide open borders and foreign hoards flooding in. democrats want to turn America into the third world so they can rule as despots.



Curried Goats said:


> It's interracial mixing that's fueling demographic change, not illegal immigration. White people are choosing to mix with minorities. That's why white births are declining and mixed race children the largest growing demographic.



Bullshit. Ignorant and stupid.


Illegal immigration is the assault on America by the fascist democrats, 



Curried Goats said:


> If you want to stop immigration then as the most influential super power in the region we should stop the policies that lead to destabilization, corruption and poverty in the South American and Caribbean countries these immigrants are coming from.



Ah, the fascist lie. We want to stop ILLEGAL immigration. Shut the border down.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, they have.
> How many have they "confiscated" so far?



Despite the blather of fools like Beta the fake Mexican and Quid Pro the fake President, literal confiscation isn't practical. Instead you Nazis just want to declare anyone with a gun to be a felon



Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> So, those wars should have been over in 2 weeks.
> Instead, it took 20 years?



20 years and we lost.

Think about going after a population on your home soil. You could not subdue us, even if you did as Xi's man threatened and used nukes against Americans.



Smokin' OP said:


> That's what they're there for to stop insurrectionist communist.



Communists? 

The only collectivists are you pansy Nazis.

And insurrectionists?

THESE are insurrectionists, you fucking retard.






Notice they have GUNS, rather than American flags? I know, you're offended by American flags, but still...


----------



## bodecea (Jun 3, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> You fucking  illiterate asshole. I was responding to a post thinking that England may ban knives and forks due to an increase in murders with utensils like that. You’re just too stupid to understand humor or sarcasm. Now STFU you fat, ignorant, racist troll.


You and humor?    Ok, that IS funny.     Beware of sporks!!!!!


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you believe any social constructs are inferior to others?  Europeans build sky scrapers and London Bridge. American Indians never figured out the wheel.


Wheels and bridges are physical constructs, not social ones but why should I expect someone trying to flex his intellectual superiority while calling Native Americans, American Indians (i.e. people who have immigrated to America from India) to know that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Wheels and bridges are physical constructs, not social ones but why should I expect someone trying to flex his intellectual superiority while calling Native Americans, American Indians (i.e. people who have immigrated to America from India) to know that?



Such a clown.

Technological advancement is a critical aspect of the social construct of those societies.

American Indians invaded America from Siberia, and engaged in genocide of the Aboriginal people who were already here.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Despite the blather of fools like Beta the fake Mexican and Quid Pro the fake President, literal confiscation isn't practical.


Really?
So, it's always been a fake "confiscation"?
Gee, you nut jobs cower easily.



Uncensored2008 said:


> Instead you Nazis just want to declare anyone with a gun to be a felon


Really?

RWNJ's want to give convicted felons "gun rights".

March 9 2021
A Republican senator has proposed a bill to reinstate gun rights to nonviolent felons who have completed their sentences.

Sen. Keith Perry, R-Gainesville, filed SB 1932 at the start of the new legislative session on March 1. The bill would amend Florida statute 98.0751 to reinstate the civil and firearm rights of felons who have completed all parts of their sentence — time served, probation and legal financial fees — so long as they were not convicted of a violent crime.


Uncensored2008 said:


> 20 years and we lost.


But Halliburton "won".


Uncensored2008 said:


> Think about going after a population on your home soil. You could not subdue us, even if you did as Xi's man threatened and used nukes against Americans.


Sure he did, nutjob.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Communists?
> 
> The only collectivists are you pansy Nazis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Really?
> So, it's always been a fake "confiscation"?
> Gee, you nut jobs cower easily.
> 
> ...



Yo Retard;









						Biden slammed for 'threatening' to use nukes on Americans, here's the truth
					

Social media blows up with #HandsUpDoNotNuke after POTUS' speech on gun control, where he says F-15s and nukes needed  'to take on the government'




					meaww.com


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Such a clown.
> 
> Technological advancement is a critical aspect of the social construct of those societies.
> 
> American Indians invaded America from Siberia, and engaged in genocide of the Aboriginal people who were already here.


What a fucking retarded nut job.

Even this idiot makes you look like a short bus gullible, moron.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yo Retard;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See above you gullible Q NUT.


----------



## surada (Jun 3, 2022)

Six things every American should know about mass shootings
					

The truth about mass shootings—and the gun laws behind them.




					qz.com


----------



## Curried Goats (Jun 3, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Such a clown.
> 
> Technological advancement is a critical aspect of the social construct of those societies.


I don't think you quite understand what that sentence actually means. What it means is that the reasons why Europeans built permanent stone dwellings rather than ones that could be quickly torn down and moved have to do with cultural differences, not inherent biological ones. 


Uncensored2008 said:


> American Indians invaded America from Siberia, and engaged in genocide of the Aboriginal people who were already here.


Native Americans are the descendants of the first homo sapiens who migrated to this continent across the bering land bridge. There were no Aboriginal people who were already here. We all belong to the same species.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 3, 2022)

bodecea said:


> You and humor?    Ok, that IS funny.     Beware of sporks!!!!!


Poor stupid bitch. Jumped into a thread to do nothing but troll and throw insults and wound up making yourself look like the fool you are. Fuck off and stay under your bridge fatso.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> What a fucking retarded nut job.
> 
> Even this idiot makes you look like a short bus gullible, moron.



What the fuck does this have to do with anything.

What a fucking retard you are...

Hey, but you've got Hezbollah Hannah on your side! Combined you two almost break double digits with your IQ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> See above you gullible Q NUT.



Retard, Xi's man said it.

What a complete fucking retard you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Six things every American should know about mass shootings
> 
> 
> The truth about mass shootings—and the gun laws behind them.
> ...



Thanks Hezbollah Hannah, we wanted the Islamo-fascist view fer shur


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 3, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> I don't think you quite understand what that sentence actually means. What it means is that the reasons why Europeans built permanent stone dwellings rather than ones that could be quickly torn down and moved have to do with cultural differences, not inherent biological ones.



No one said it was biological.

Because you are a racist, you try and cast everything in race.

The reason Europeans built permanent dwellings is because they perfected agriculture and didn't have to live nomadic lives of hunter gatherers as the primitive cultures did.

Now WHY were these cultures so primitive? Usually because living was too easy. Humans are lazy by nature. If fruit is hanging from trees with monkeys around to dart for some meat, no need to develop farming. 

In Europe, failure to learn to farm meant mass starvation.



Curried Goats said:


> Native Americans are the descendants of the first homo sapiens who migrated to this continent across the bering land bridge. There were no Aboriginal people who were already here. We all belong to the same species.



That of course is entirely false. The aboriginal people in America were actually black, though Australoid, not African.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What the fuck does this have to do with anything.


'American Indians invaded America from Siberia, and engaged in genocide of the Aboriginal people who were already here".

Nearly one-third of Native American genes come from west Eurasian people linked to the Middle East and Europe, rather than entirely from East Asians as previously thought, according to a newly sequenced genome.


*The ancestors of Native American populations from the tip of Chile in the south to Canada in the north, migrated from Asia in at least three waves*, according to a new international study published online in _Nature_ this week that involved over 60 investigators in 11 countries in the Americas, plus four in Europe, and Russia.

In what they describe as the most comprehensive survey of genetic diversity in Native Americans so far, the researchers studied variation in Native American DNA sequences. They found that *while most Native American populations descend primarily from one migration, there were two later ones* that also made a significant genetic contribution.



Uncensored2008 said:


> What a fucking retard you are...


You're dumber than MTG is and just as nutty.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey, but you've got Hezbollah Hannah on your side! Combined you two almost break double digits with your IQ...


You have Trump on your side, the stable "genius".


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jun 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retard, Xi's man said it.
> 
> What a complete fucking retard you are.


How in the fuck did you come to that conclusion?

“If you wanted or if you think you need to have weapons to take on the government, you need F-15s and maybe some nuclear weapons. The point is that there has always been the ability to limit — rationally limit the type of weapon that can be owned and who can own it.”

Here's what your dear leader said.

According to general Michael Haden, a foreign policy expert was trying to advise Trump and three times in a one-hour briefing, Trump asked, speaking of nuclear weapons, “If we have them why can’t we use them?”


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 4, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> 'American Indians invaded America from Siberia, and engaged in genocide of the Aboriginal people who were already here".
> 
> Nearly one-third of Native American genes come from west Eurasian people linked to the Middle East and Europe, rather than entirely from East Asians as previously thought, according to a newly sequenced genome.
> 
> ...



I love when you morons post shit that has little relation to the subject and in no way refutes what I posted.

Did Asians invade?

Your source says "yes."

Hmmm, what was your point?

As for the aboriginal people in America..













						Genetic studies link indigenous peoples in the Amazon and Australasia
					

Native Americans living in the Amazon bear an unexpected genetic connection to indigenous people in Australasia, suggesting a previously unknown wave of migration to the Americas thousands of years ag




					www.ancient-origins.net
				




Fucktard


----------

